# MFSL Billy Joel SA-CD



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I just ordered _The Stranger_ and _52 Street_ on MFSL SA-CD; they are NOT 5.1 discs. I already own them on redbook CD and vinyl, but I can't wait to hear them! I'll try post impressions of their sq after I've listened to them for a while.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I received the MFSL SA-CDs and have given them a listen...*WOW!* I'll try to post a bit more info and get specific as to what impresses me the most, but for now that one word (WOW!!) does a good job of summing-up my over-all impression.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

They really do care, I enjoy SMFL Redbook and SACD.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know how much the gold disc has to do with the sq, but I'd bet that the fact that they use the original master tapes is a BIG part of the _excellent_ sq.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The original masters must be a huge part of the sound. Also, MFSL mods their electronics.

Hard to tell if the gold substrate improves the sound, but it does look pretty cool.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tesseract said:


> The original masters must be a huge part of the sound. Also, MFSL mods their electronics.
> 
> Hard to tell if the gold substrate improves the sound, but it does look pretty cool.


There's an insert detailing the equipment that MFSL uses; they use custom electronics with a bandwidth of DC to 100kHz (sampled at 2.8MHz)!! I will never forget the sound of Pink Floyd's _The Wall _ on MFSL; it had a _liquid_ sound I had never before (or since) heard on Redbook CD. 

I noticed that the new SA-CDs background "noise" isn't "black" or even ultra-quiet; it's just plain non-existent! On _52nd Street_ I'd swear that you are sitting in the sound engineer's chair; truly incredible SQ.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I _used_ to own MFSL "The Wall". :doh: I'll pick me up a used one, someday, although they ain't cheap. :spend::dollarsign::dollarsign::dollarsign:

The DVD of the The Wall has really nice sound. Wish they would release it and the other Floyd shows on Blu Ray. Hoping The Wall sees SACD, too.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tesseract said:


> I _used_ to own MFSL "The Wall". :doh: I'll pick me up a used one, someday, although they ain't cheap. :spend::dollarsign::dollarsign::dollarsign:
> 
> The DVD of the The Wall has really nice sound. Wish they would release it and the other Floyd shows on Blu Ray. Hoping The Wall sees SACD, too.


+1 :TT I JUST ordered _Amused to Death_ on Sony SBM (Gold)


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

wgmontgomery said:


> +1 :TT I JUST ordered _Amused to Death_ on Sony SBM (Gold)


I've never heard this, but one day I will order it anyway.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tesseract said:


> I've never heard this, but one day I will order it anyway.


It's Roger Waters' Sony Master Sound release that is "bit-mapped" to quasi 20 bit resolution. BIG MONEY!! I have an original release, a Japanese release and (soon) the Sony SBM (Super Bit Mapping) Gold CD. I'm actually thinking of doing a review to see (hear??  ) if there's any real difference in SQ.


----------

